# Are these allowed in the fodmap diet?



## HazelP (May 12, 2014)

I can't find any of the following on any of the lists I have found online. Can I eat these on the fodmap diet:-

swede

cress

capers

Also can I eat potato crisps? I found a packet that lists it's ingredients as: potato, sunflower oil, salt.

Do I also have to avoid foods that are processed in factories that also handle gluten, milk etc? The ones that state "may contain . . . . " as part of it's allergy warning.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually not as this isn't an allergic reaction but how many grams of fodmaps do you need to make what volume of gas that is bothersome to you.

So a tiny trace amont is not a huge concern.

Now take these with a grain of salt (and I'd start small with these then see) at first guess I'd think probably OK

http://www.stagnessurgery.com.au/ssl/FODMAP%20DIET.htm says swedes are ok

https://healthunlocked.com/theibsnetwork/posts/928268/the-low-fod-map-diet-a-list-of-safe-foods has Cress as OK

I've seen reports of recipes from the founder of the diet with capers in them, so probably OK, just again I'd do smal amounts after you know you do well without any of these foods and see how it goes.

Everyone will have a different tolerance so sometimes usually safe foods may bother some people and others will be able to "cheat" a fair amount without too much difficulty.

With the crisps it may depend on how much fat you tolerate (which is a separate mechanism from the fodmaps) so again, a small trial may be needed (or a couple of small tirals) before you could say they are always safe for you.


----------



## HazelP (May 12, 2014)

Thanks Kathleen, I hadn't found either of those list before!


----------



## HazelP (May 12, 2014)

How about cocoa? Some lists say no, others don't mention it, yet a load of fodmap free recipes have cocoa in.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'm not sure but I think the cocoa powder used to be on the low fodmap list. but I found this.

http://www.strandsofmylife.com/chocolate-stress-contributors-irritable-bowel-syndrome-2/

And if it is right then they tested it after the first lists went out and now it is on the high fodmap list.

But it does seem a lot of low fodmap dieters have done recipes with it, so I'd avoid it during the elimination diet at the start then see if you tolerate a bit later on. Some recipes don't have a lot of the powder per serving so it may be a matter of how much.


----------

